
Google says it has now proven that D-Wave’s quantum computer really works - bmease
http://9to5google.com/2015/12/08/google-says-it-has-now-proven-that-d-waves-quantum-computer-really-works/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10699847)

